# Spoke choices for a wheel rebuild.....CX-Rays still the spoke of choice?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

It's been a while since I've been here and I know lots has changed with new products and such. I had always built or had someone build all my wheels with CXRay spokes (MTB, Cross, Road).

My cross bike which I use for road/gravel riding, rear wheel which is an older Lightbikes carbon rim (prior to disc only rims), Shimano Centerlock disc hubset and CXray Spokes has constantly had some spoke breakage issues since 1st built 3 years ago. Truly I think it was just a poor build/tensioning from a LBS I had used for the wheelset build (I should have figured that out when first built and the wheel completely de-tensioned about 30 minutes into the first ride). I have been bandaging the wheel for a while now, but now I am going to do a rebuild with new spokes. Are CXray's still going to be my best spoke option for strength or am I better off going to something like the DT Aero Comp or DT Competition spokes?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

All spokes are strong *enough*. Of course CX-Rays have massive diminished returns for their extra cost but then most things do - my Ti frame cost 4x more than some "normal" frame and doesn't go any faster but that didn't stop me buying it. Same goes for the CX-Rays in some of my wheels - and Laser in some others. So buy Rays if you want them but they won't last longer than something at 1/3rd their cost - especially if some wheel hack gets their hands on them. A properly built wheel with Sapim Race or DT Comp will never need touching during the life of the rim.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Nothing wrong with DT Aero Comp or DT Competition. I use them both. And while I think it is a law of diminishing returns, if you really want to go weight weenie, you can always go with DT Aero Lite which are the DT equivalent of Sapim CXRays.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

CX-Rays are lightweight, easy to hold to prevent twist during tensioning, and can have some small aero benefits. Other stainless steel spokes from Sapim or DT Swiss will last a very long as well and can save you some money.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Nothing wrong with DT Aero Comp or DT Competition. I use them both. And while I think it is a law of diminishing returns, if you really want to go weight weenie, you can always go with DT Aero Lite which are the DT equivalent of Sapim CXRays.


If anyone feels the need for "aero" spokes they can always use CX-Sprint and save some money but gain a couple of grams and minuscule amounts of air resistance. Mine go just as fast (or as slow) as my Rays, Laser and Race.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mike T. said:


> If anyone feels the need for "aero" spokes they can always use CX-Sprint and save some money but gain a couple of grams and minuscule amounts of air resistance. Mine go just as fast (or as slow) as my Rays, Laser and Race.


I believe CX Sprint are the Sapim equivelant of DT Aero Comp and CX Rays are the Sapim equivelant of DT Aero Lite.

From my perspective, after hearing all the incidents of Sapim spoke failures, I see no reason not to use DT Swiss. Sure Sapim may be a little cheaper, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Lombard said:


> From my perspective, after hearing all the incidents of Sapim spoke failures, I see no reason not to use DT Swiss. Sure Sapim may be a little cheaper, but you get what you pay for.


From my personal *experience* having 20 years of CX-Ray constant ownership and usage, covering race and training MTB wheels and training miles on road wheels, I haven't had one failure.

Maybe a lot of it (all of it?) is due to how well or poorly the wheels were built eh?

Edit. To your comment "hearing all the incidents of Sapim spoke failures". My comment - I've used Sapim spokes (Race, Laser, CX-Sprint, CX-Ray) exclusively for probably 25 years on many wheelsets. I have yet to have one Sapim spoke fail. Not one.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mike T. said:


> From my personal *experience* having 20 years of CX-Ray constant ownership and usage, covering race and training MTB wheels and training miles on road wheels, I haven't had one failure.
> 
> Maybe a lot of it (all of it?) is *due to how well or poorly the wheels were built* eh?
> 
> Edit. To your comment "hearing all the incidents of Sapim spoke failures". My comment - I've used Sapim spokes (Race, Laser, CX-Sprint, CX-Ray) exclusively for probably 25 years on many wheelsets. I have yet to have one Sapim spoke fail. Not one.


OK Mike, your point is well taken - especially the part in *bold*. However, I have yet to hear an anecdote about a DT spoke failure. 

So in the end, it could be that DT spokes are more forgiving of less than perfect wheel builds - uneven tensions, lack of tension, etc. Possibly?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Lombard said:


> I have yet to hear an anecdote about a DT spoke failure.


If possible I prefer to stick to personal findings and not on anecdotes from others. So far, from two decades of personal 100% success, I find zero reason to change from Sapim. I have no way of corroborating the writings of others.


----------

